# Sundstrand/Hydrogear info



## Tractor Nut (Sep 27, 2004)

I am looking for a manual or some general information on a Hydrogear HT90-2067. 

I did a few google searches and couldnt find anything on this particular model. I'm looking for Fluid type, filter, and other general information.

T-Nut


----------



## Tractor Nut (Sep 27, 2004)

Here are some other numbers on the tag. Its hard to read but I think the first number is a 0.

01-HB 02725


----------

